# Scotland in Winter



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone played on a links course in Scotland in Winter? Any experience? Thank you for your help! I plan to travel to Edinburgh in late January and consider to stay over the weekend and play some courses.


----------



## iand (Dec 7, 2010)

*Links courses near Edinburgh*

Here is a link to Gullane which has three Links courses, simply named No.1, No. 2 and No. 3.

Gullane

They are all good tracks and usually open even when others are closed due to snow or frost. 
Others to try would be Longniddry, North Berwick, The Glen (North Berwick and Dunbar.

Hope this is of help to you and you get a few games in.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

iand said:


> Here is a link to Gullane which has three Links courses, simply named No.1, No. 2 and No. 3.
> 
> Gullane
> 
> ...


That's great! Thank you very much!


----------



## tmac0033 (Sep 9, 2010)

Try Alyth, Dunkeld and Birnam. Here's a story I did a couple years ago: 

Monster hunting isn't the only action at Loch Ness. Plenty of golf is nearby


----------



## iand (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi golfjunk

Did you manage to get some golf in when you were in Scotland


----------



## navticesmoer (Apr 9, 2011)

That's great!


----------

